# Hi Ranger 65 pistol grip problem with upper boom-up control



## treeexpert (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 1991 Hi-Ranger 65 on a rear mount, It has the single pistol grip control. Today the upper boom would not go down and the pisol grip contol is flopped down by itself. If I turn off the pump the pistol grip returns to a level position. The upper boom up direction works, and everything else works. Also lower controls work properly..... Any ideas?


----------



## DangerTree (Apr 18, 2011)

treeexpert said:


> I have a 1991 Hi-Ranger 65 on a rear mount, It has the single pistol grip control. Today the upper boom would not go down and the pisol grip contol is flopped down by itself. If I turn off the pump the pistol grip returns to a level position. The upper boom up direction works, and everything else works. Also lower controls work properly..... Any ideas?


 
I will assume you inspected the linkage. The next logical choice given that the lower controls are working is the upper control valves. A pressure test may be required to isolate the problem.


----------



## treeexpert (Apr 18, 2011)

*pistol grip problems*

Yes , I inspected the linkage and it seems normal also no oil leaks. When the pump is engaged the pistol flops down and when turned off the pistol grip comes back to level and feels normal. When trying the upper boom it works going up but not down. I move the pistol grip down but there is nothing there


----------



## sgreanbeans (Apr 19, 2011)

2 things to check.
1. The linkage, make sure you don't have a bunch of saw dust under the linkage, you will be surprised at how a build up of dust will affect the movement.
2. Collector valve under the main bearing, or where ever it is on your truck, switches pressure between upper and lower controls. Is round and has a large snap ring on the bottom. Mine has 4 lines to it. Check that for any leaks, any what so ever. Cost about 65 bucks for a seal kit and will take a few hours to rebuild.

Neither one of those? Start pressure checking, you can get a proper gauge at any pro Hydraulic parts shop. I bought a good one, cost about 100
Its a pain checking them all, but it can help isolate the problem. Could be a 10 cent O-ring that is allowing blow back as well


----------



## DangerTree (Apr 21, 2011)

treeexpert said:


> Yes , I inspected the linkage and it seems normal also no oil leaks. When the pump is engaged the pistol flops down and when turned off the pistol grip comes back to level and feels normal. When trying the upper boom it works going up but not down. I move the pistol grip down but there is nothing there


 
Oh I forgot to mention that if your truck is outfitted with safety switches on the outriggers etc and they are not extended far enough to be active the lower boom may operate but the upper will not. If one of those switches is faulty that may cause problems. Also there are selector switches on the truck usually a set under the rear of the unit for the out riggers or the boom. IF YOUR TRUCK HAS THIS CHECK THAT IT IS NOT FAULTY.
And finally and very likely there should be a bypass lever on the lower boom controls that isolates the upper controls, used as a safety so that no-one inadvertently swings the bucket into a power line etc. That lever can be very sensitive if it is cracked even slightly it will cause problems. Hydraulic issues suck and very often it is more cost and time effective to drive the unit over to a place like Wajax industries and have them fix it. They have all the diagnostic tools to figure out the problem.
I had the limp pistol grip and it was just the outrigger not fully extended. Try getting a buddy to bend the safety switch, assuming there is one, it would be mounted on the top of the truck cab so that it makes contact with the lower boom and bends. When straight if any other switches are not proper the upper boom will not move, but the switch can be fooled by bending it down. If that works then one of the other switches may be faulty. If it is not switch related it is likely valve related. Good luck


----------

